# Vacuum/dryer?



## GTAllen

1)What is good high quality brand that will last for many years? 

2)What do you use? 

4)Which brand and model do consider to be a good value?


----------



## mmiller

The vacuum I would go with the ShopVac. You can get them in different sizes an they are not too high. They last forever I have one that Ive used for my car for 10 years. Dont know about the dryer though.


----------



## GTAllen

This is for blow drying show animals and vacuuming hair trimmings. The ones I have seen and used do both. I was wondering what others are using. The one I worked with the other day was a 4 hp, I think. It worked really good. I can't remember the name. I asked the boy using it dry his steer about how much it cost and he said he thought that one was about $500.


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Check on Sullivan Supply - they do show supplies. We have the Air Express and it works great. But it doesn't vacuum (I don't think anyway).


----------



## Bit of Everything

We blow dry ours with a Circuiteer, it's an older model and the heater isn't working again so we need to buy a new one. But we use it both on our cattle, goats and once and awhile on the horses.

Here's one that is a blower and a vac for under $200.00 I know nothing about them just saw it on valley vet's site. http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html ... gas=blower


----------



## HoosierShadow

wow I didn't realize they were so costly! I wonder if you could convert a shop vac into something that would work? LOL!!! just kidding.

We wash our goats at home so far, but our shows have been one day shows. We towel dry them, and let them dry in the sun if it's not too hot outside, they seem to enjoy that esp. with yummy hay to munch on.
I've thought about getting a dryer, but with those prices it would have to wait, trying to accumulate a little as we go.


----------



## Dani-1995

My dads shop vac has the top part that comes off and turns into a blower. Its labeled as a leaf blower but it works good for drying goats too... I just towel dry excess water off first then blow dry.


----------



## GTAllen

I was wanting to get a vacuum dryer combination. But, it looks like it is better to stick with a blower and have a seperate vac or not even take a vacuum. I am trying to set up the show box so we have everything in one box, excluding feed.

The *Sullivan's Air Express III *looks to be a very nice blower. $548.50 The Sullivan one looks similar to what I used the other day. I guess the price is a little less if you don't get the remote and hose end control switch. Has a remote control and on/off switch at the end of the hose by your hand. Parts look to be readily available

*Circuiteer II *looks to be very high quality and the price is line with the others price $400 and parts look to be readily available for it.

The *Master Blaster* might be okay. 4hp dual motors. It is priced similar to the others. Might be overkill. Need to do some more research.

*Challengair 2000EV *Equine Grooming Vacuum + Dryer/Blower at $190 looked interesting and a fairly inexpensive. I would have to get a lot more information on it to compare it to the others. Not sure about the vacuum having bags.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Whew...this must show how poor I am LOL Cause if my kids want a dryer/blower they'll either have to use a lil shop vac, or a hair dryer LOL!!!  I'll just have them stock up towels.

These are nice though, I used to work with horses and during breeding season we used them a lot getting mares bathed/dried before going to be bred.
I don't remember what kind we used, but it was shaped like a box, blue and white I think, very strong....yep they made it easy to clean out our vehicles on lunch break too :laugh:


----------



## GTAllen

I am hoping to make a lot of shows next year. ABGA and USBGA have shows close. Also, the regular county and state shows. Maybe do some jackpot showing. My kid wants to show this next year. My girlfriend wants to do a lot of breed shows. I just pay the bills.......


----------



## Dayna

I have a dryer that I used for grooming dogs. It's called the K9II and it's got two speeds as well as attachments that can make the airflow more pointed or less pointed.

It comes in a variety of colors, I chose PINK! 

It's pretty expensive but I've had mine for 6 years now and it's never let me down. I imagine that if I need a goat blow dryer I'll just use that.


----------

